# I tried every position chain guard still hits side of J motor.. :=(



## oquinn (Aug 9, 2015)

The engine mount brackets are in line with the top and bottom tube.The guide is dead center of the bottom tube.But the freakin guard just wont mount right it is pushed out by the side of the engine. I tried raising and lowering the mounts.Anyone have a good idea? It is a J engine going on a Schwinn WZ factory frame.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 9, 2015)

Did you try repositioning the engine?  I think you can bend that lower flat bar and move it forward a bit, I could be wrong though.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 9, 2015)

Try fastening the chain guard first, then tighten the motor mounts. As long as the belt runs straight, you should be ok.


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 9, 2015)

The left pedal will hit the motor if you move the motor too far to the left.

So what if the guard touches the motor, or if the guard is not 'dead center' with the lower bar?

My guard bracket is close to the motor.  It could be that someone gave it a 'tweek' when the bike was originally assembled.   IDK


----------



## squeedals (Aug 10, 2015)

"The left pedal will hit the motor if you move the motor too far to the left."

I had the same problem.......I just ground down the inside of the pedal crank arm. As long as you have plenty of thread to screw the pedal to the crank arm you'll be able to gring it so it won't hit the engine. That should give you some leeway in drawing the engine away from the guard. 


Don


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 10, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Try fastening the chain guard first, then tighten the motor mounts. As long as the belt runs straight, you should be ok.




I agree with bricycle. I would try to put the chain guard on first and then mount the engine. If that didn't work you could always cut an area on the top side of the guard off like the fender is for belt clearance but instead it would be for engine clearance.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 10, 2015)

It is not the guard but the guard mounting bracket that is in the way....


----------



## squeedals (Aug 11, 2015)

oquinn said:


> It is not the guard but the guard mounting bracket that is in the way....




I had to reconfigure the guard bracket and drill new holes. I'd try the Bricycle method 1st though. When all else fails.......try the "missionary position". Seems to re-leave the stress of building a Whizzer from scratch.

Don


----------



## racie35 (Aug 11, 2015)

You tried narrowing up the chain guard? Or slight bend on bracket? It's the least harmful way besides doing that other stuff to the bike.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Whizzer had a fix for this.  I will post pictures of the five minute procedure because I am writing an article for our Whizzer newsletter. I am having breakfast with my buddy and we should do one for you.    Ray


----------

